
Hey Personal is $99/year (mail by Basecamp team) - pietroppeter
https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1265660813773361154
======
Tomte
Will it support custom domains?

~~~
stevenwliao
Eventually.

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1232733919847469057?s=21](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1232733919847469057?s=21)

